# Heath, OH - #770 F Blk Face



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Licking County Animal Shelter Online - Search Results

Licking Co AS


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

wow


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

DOUBLE-WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!for the two at this shelter.....I wish I had the room !! Someone please ! HELP


----------



## kmaher (Jan 16, 2010)

bump


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

OH NO, Not another beautiful dog gone


----------

